#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-28
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Slt
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: salut
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-29
<IzaneFG_> .
 * qwebirc36315 vous salut tous
<armand84> juste savoir le channel des hackers içi
<ongolaBoy> armand84: juste pour savoir quoi ?
<ongolaBoy> je t'encourage à privilégier les conversations publiques
<ongolaBoy> les conversations privées là, moi perso y a des moments où je ne les consulte pas .. ça me fait trop de fenêtres :)
<armand84> ok je vois
<armand84> je veux juste savoir comment avoir accès à la liste de channels disponibles sur ce serveurs
<armand84> ha je vois cè la commande    /list
<ongolaBoy> mais il faut restreindre la recherche
<ongolaBoy> et puis de toutes les façons si c'est pour freenode
<ongolaBoy> c'est pas trop compliqué. ce sont des salons de projet libre/opensource
<ongolaBoy> donc il suffit de penser à un projet, un language et en général, tu tombes sur un ou plusieurs salons dédiés
<ongolaBoy> izane fg et ses accusé de réception .. :)
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bjr
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Please j'ai oublie le raccourci pour creer une nouvelle fenetre sur irssi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: !!!
<ongolaBoy> pour créer une nouvelle fenêtre ou bien pour entrer dans un nouveau salon irc ?
<IzaneFG_> ongolaBoy: faut bien que quelqu'un dise que j'ai lu ton mail. Si moi l'oublie de le dire :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Pour creer une nvlle fenetre du genre qu'on puisse naviguer avec CTRL+P
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Pour creer une nvlle fenetre du genre qu'on puisse naviguer avec CTRL+P
<ongolaBoy> ari, si tu parles d'un autre salon, tu y entre avec /join #leNomDuSalon
<ongolaBoy> ensuite ça te créera une nouvelle *fenêtre* à laquelle tu peux y accéder de diverses façons
<ongolaBoy> C-P , C-N, Esc-NumDeLaFenetre , ...
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu es même là ???
 * IzaneFG_ en tous cas, moi je suis là hein :D
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: tu vois que même toi, tu disparais et réapparait :)
<christmat> bsr a tous
<IzaneFG> christmat: bsr :)
<ongolaBoy> bonsoir
<ongolaBoy> christmat: IzaneFG ping
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: bonjour
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> comme c'est public, les autres pourront lire sans pb
<ongolaBoy> bon, c'est au sujet du mail que tu as send là
<ongolaBoy> il n' y a pas de site officiel ?
<ongolaBoy> cameroun JUG , ça existe depuis quand ?
<Sovo> je sais qu'il y'a un cameroun JUG
<Sovo> j'ai forget le lien
<ongolaBoy> hum... un groupe opensource comme ça et on ne connait pas le site ...
<christmat> oui oui
<ongolaBoy> parce que quand même une annonce comme celle là, doit être sur un site
 * ongolaBoy signale qu'il parle de ce mail pour les autres https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-March/001735.html
<ongolaBoy> et tu connais le youmbi georges en question ?
<Sovo> no, j'ai recu le mail de la Ml de ac3l (linux-cm)
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> faut m'excuser mais moi ça me chiffone toujours lorsqu'on fait des annonces comme ça par mail uniquement
<ongolaBoy> et sans  donner d'URL vers un site ...
<ongolaBoy> mais bon
<Sovo> je suis d'accord avec toi
<Sovo> je lui ai justement fait un mail en PV pour avoir plus d'info dessus
<ongolaBoy> et envoyer ensuite un mail à *une* seule personne pour confirmation !!!
<ongolaBoy> ok.. j'espère qu'il donnera des infos plus ouvertes
<ongolaBoy> parce que je ne sais pas s'il s'en rend compte lui même
<ongolaBoy> il sera débordé de mail :)
<ongolaBoy> bref.. j'espère qu'il répondra
<ongolaBoy> christmat lui , il go quand on parle des vrais choses ... :D . J'espère qu'il a un motif valable
<Sovo> lol
<Sovo> ca peut donner une idee : http://twitter.com/bonbhel/
<ongolaBoy> ok... c'est un peu plus clair mais il devrait mettre plus d'info sur un site internet
<Sovo> oui c vrai
<Sovo> en tt cas je vous tiendrais au courant
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-30
<jyg> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> jyg: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<jyg> ongolaBoy: c'etait un test sur IRC avec un des membres du club linux Ndere
<ongolaBoy> ok
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: now c'est le mode normal
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: mode normal c'est à dire ,?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: tout a l'heure c'est moi qui te parlai de test
<ongolaBoy> ok.. je savais que c'était toi tout à l'heure..
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: ok.
<ongolaBoy> samedi soir on a un classroom sur virtualBox
<simplice_ndere> ok.merci de pour l'info :)
<kobla> test
#ubuntu-cm 2011-03-31
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<Warrens> le prochian meeting c 2main hein?
<ongolaBoy> normalement.. étant donné que c'est prévu
<Warrens> just pr me rassur, g fais un mail à la mailing list
<ongolaBoy> il faut que je t'indique comment faire les monthly reports
<ongolaBoy> toi et izane avez choisi de les faire.. faut pas oublier hein
<Warrens> ouais ouais, j'ai pas forget
<ongolaBoy> ouvre le code source de la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/TeamReports?action=raw
<ongolaBoy> en passant, tu peux consulter le code source de chaque page sans cliquer sur éditer à travers la liste déroulante en début de page
 * ongolaBoy édite la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/TeamReports
<ongolaBoy> ***** petite explication pour les rapports mensuels ********
<ongolaBoy> quand tu fais ce rapport il faut ouvrir une page sur les archives
<ongolaBoy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-March/
<ongolaBoy> mars 2011 pour notre cas
<ongolaBoy> il faut juste relever tout ce qui est *très* important et le mentionner dans le rapport du mois en cours
<ongolaBoy> ex: release organisé (et non prévue), sortie effectué (et non prévue), décisions importantes dans la communauté, avancées notoires dans un projet, sortie d'un numéro du journal,...
<ongolaBoy> le plus possible, mettre des liens vers d'autres sites qui en parlent, vers les photos
<ongolaBoy> il faut faire des phrases courtes
<ongolaBoy> il faut regarder la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/TeamReports pour voir comment on avait traité les autres précédemment
<ongolaBoy> pendant tout un mois, en principe il faut mettre les évènements au fur et à mesure dans la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/TeamReports/CurrentMonth
<ongolaBoy> et à la fin du mois il faut créer la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/TeamReports/numéroDuMois/MoisConcerné et y insérer tout ce qui avait été mis dans Current
<Warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> mais dans le cas du mois de mars, il faut juste créer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/TeamReports/11/March et y mettre tout ce qu'il faut
<ongolaBoy> je rappelle qu'une page se crée sur le wiki en inscrivant son adresse pour la première fois dans son navigateur
<ongolaBoy> ************ fin de la petite explication sur les MONTHLY REPORTS ***
 * ongolaBoy retourne bosser
<Warrens> htks garnd prof ;-)
<Warrens> j'essayrais d fair de mon mieux
<Sovo> hi all
<Warrens> hi Sovo,
<Sovo> qui une live box ?
<Sovo> j'ai une connexion de merde depuis mardi
<ongolaBoy> moi j'ai une livebox
<ongolaBoy> mais je ne travaille pas avec ... je me connecte directement depuis le modem
<ongolaBoy> et je fais le routage avec mon propre parefeu
<ongolaBoy> mais j'ai un cyber ici qui utilise la livebox par contre et ça marche sans trop de soucis chez eux
<ongolaBoy> faut call le support
<ongolaBoy> et puis quand tu dis "connexion de m*de" , faut bien détailler ce qui cloche ;)
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: trop lent
<ongolaBoy> même quand c'est un seul poste qui accède à la livebox ?
<Sovo> no une dizaine
<Sovo> mais le pb c pas le nombre de poste, car avant tt le monde etait satisfait
<Sovo> mais depuis mardi c cho. mm pour ouvrir google des fois faut bagarrer
<ongolaBoy> justement, il faut tester avec un seul poste connecté
<ongolaBoy> orange peut avoir des problèmes mais il ne faut pas exclure que même dans ton réseau, tu peux avoir des postes qui abusent
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: je pense aussi. y'a des gars qui ne se soucis pas des autres. DL a tout vas
<Sovo> et lorsqu'on se plaint il ferme sa geule
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: dis, les comentaires en début de page là, g dois les mettre sr toutes les pages k g crée ou sr des pages spécifiques?
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: bon.. c'est parce que aussi apparemment, vous laissez toute la gestion du réseau à la livebox
<ongolaBoy> moi je préfère tout régler moi même. C'est pour ça qu'on la mise au placard
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: les pragma ?? oui, c'est mieux. Ca améliore le référencement. Tu peux les copier tels quel
<Sovo> gars y'a pas d'admin reso ici.
<Warrens> cool :)
<Sovo> je suis sur q se sont encore les param par defaut
<woung> OngolaBoy: tu connait un outil qui implémente de facon efficace la gestion de la bande passante sous ubuntu ?
<woung> J'ai dans mon réseaux des gens qui abusent de la connexion et j'ai envie de configurer un parefeu et une gestion des la bande sur un poste qui va réaliser le routage
<Sovo> woung tu peux installer un parefeu
<ongolaBoy> d'une manière générale quand vous avez un réseau il faut avoir en son sein : un parefeu, un proxy/cache, un dns local . Tout ceci en dehors des équipements du FAI
<ongolaBoy> le parefeu s'implémente avec (iptables, inclus dans le système par défaux), proxy/cache : peut être effectué par squid, le dns avec bind9
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: enfin
<Warrens> ouais...
<ongolaBoy> j'ai oublié de dire que les monthly reports ne doivent pas seulement se baser sur ce que tu vois dans les mails
<ongolaBoy> parfois aussi, tu peux avoir des éléments sur internet qui méritent d'être cités... donc il faut bien lire
<ongolaBoy> et ne pas systématiquement mentionner toutes les réunions qui sont faites..
<Warrens> hum...
<ongolaBoy> regarde bien comment sont constitués les autres reports
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: u veux dire ke je dois mettre des evènements coe la 9ideas conférence par exemple?
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: non !! :)
<ongolaBoy> la 9ideas n'a pas de lien avec ubuntu-cm , toi aussi
<ongolaBoy> on en aurait parlé si par exemple la locoTeam avait fait une présentation
<ongolaBoy> regarde bien tous les autres reports; ça a toujours un rapport avec les activités de la loco
<ongolaBoy> allez , je file à la radio ^_^
<Warrens> c k g n saisissais pas bien tes propos °_°
 * Warrens est la pause Numb3rs *_*
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: hi
 * ongolaBoy rippe l'interview de tout à l'heure et s'excuse à l'avance pour les quelques propos erronés qui s'y trouvent :)
<septox> .
 * ongolaBoy est en train d'uploader l'émission... Va rédiger un petit article dans son blog à l'occasion
 * qwebirc535 VOUS SALUE TOUS
 * qwebirc535 PROFITE POUR VOUS ENCULE TOUS 
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc535: il faut rester poli stp
<septox> ongolaBoy: on peut ban quelqu'un a partir de son ip ou bien ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: oui, on peut le faire à partir de son ip
<ongolaBoy> il faudra qu'on voit avec ChanServ
 * Warrens est dans la place
<ongolaBoy> je vois entre autre AKICK ... bien sur pour celui qui a les droits OP du salon
<septox> .
<Warrens> dis les gars, j'ai un p'tit souci avc lampp en local
<Warrens> bon, je crois que je vais vous laissr vous reposr là °_°
<septox> hein ?
<Warrens> g vous souhaite ue boe soirée
<Warrens> et à demain ^_^
<septox> vas -y
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-01
<acherv> hello
<ongolaBoy> hi
<Warrens> bjr
<acherv> woung: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> .-.
<indy21> hello
<ongolaBoy> hi
<Warrens> hi indy21
 * indy21 a une kestion concernant le classroom de ce soir
<ongolaBoy> il n'y a pas de classroom ce soir
<ongolaBoy> c'est demain soir; faut bien regarder les dates
<Warrens> la classroom c demain
<indy21> ah pardon
<ongolaBoy> ce soir il y a réunion mensuelle
<indy21> ok
<indy21> mais ca concerne tjrs le classroom
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ordre du jour de la réunion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
 * valdes Bonjour a tous
<Warrens> bjr valdes
 * indy21 veut poser sa question :((
<ongolaBoy> qui t'empêche de la poser ?
<valdes> loool!! c la force
<indy21> on doi d'abord installer virtualbox ou bien le faire pdt le classroom?
<indy21> j'ai pas une tres bonne connexion pr le faire pdt!
<ongolaBoy> je te conseille donc d'installer avant
<valdes> je pense k l'idéal orait été k chacun ai déja ua moins telecharger ses binaires ou a défaut installer ça
<valdes> parcek s'il faille attendre k nos 5kbps telechargent pendant la classroom c k'on risk pas bcp d'avancer
<indy21> ok
<mbala> ongolaBoy: Bonjou
<mbala> ongolaBoy: Bonjour
<mbala> ongolaBoy: Please est ce que tu peux avoir une image DVD Ubuntu 10.04.2
<mbala> ongolaBoy: Please est ce que tu peux avoir une image DVD Ubuntu 10.04.2
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bonjour
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bonjour
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Please est ce que tu peux avoir une image DVD Ubuntu 10.04.2
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> il n'existe pas de DVD d'ubuntu à ma connaissance
<ongolaBoy> moi j'ai remarqué que ce que les gens ont sur DVD ici à ngaoundéré c'est plutôt Ultimate
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, j'ai une image iso de la 10.04.1 mais je peux télécharger la dernière version . Ce n'est pas compliqué
<ongolaBoy> mais dans tous les cas, j'ai toujours un miroir mis à jour ;)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu as lu ?
<acherv> salut
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> .
<acherv> .
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> .
<Sovo> hi all
<Warrens> .
<tnjulius> Sovo: hi
<Sovo> je vois qu'il y'a du monde ici
<Warrens> :-(|) à mon avis, on devrait s'attendre à voire de plus en plus de monde un peu chaque jour
<Warrens> c n'est pas c qu'on veut?
<Sovo> Warrens: je pense aussi, et c'est pas mauvais
 * tnjulius doit prendre son taxi avant l'heure du meeting!
<Warrens> c'est vrai k c n'atteind pas encore les dizaines de permanents, mais c pas loin. g suis optimiste :)
<ongolaBoy> le tout n'est pas d'avoir des *permanents*, ce qui compte c'est la productivité de tous et de chacun
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, moi c'est ce qui m'intéresse
<Warrens> ouais ouais, c important de le souligner
<Warrens> mais bon... c djà ça koi
<armandwotch> me hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<Warrens> armandwotch: hi
<armandwotch> salut
<christmat> bsr a tous
<Warrens> ch
 * armandwotch       EST EN COUR DE BUSNESS INTELLIGENT    ET ATTEND AVEC   LE TRAINING DE 17H
 * armandwotch a fini le cour on se revoi plutard 
<nick2006> hi all
<Warrens> .
<medilox> hi all
<Warrens> .
<Sovo> .
<nick2006> \* dors
<Swell> hi
<septox> .
<septox> medilox: hi
<medilox> septox: hi
<Sovo> j'avais mm pas remarq que medilox etait de retour
<Sovo> hi medilox
<medilox> bah j'ai vu sur fb qu'il y'avait un meeting
<medilox> chui passé voir vu que j'etais dispo là
<septox> .
<Sovo> ok
<septox> heure : ?
<ongolaBoy> moins 22 minutes pour 18h. Heure à laquelle on doit commencer
<septox> .
<septox> .
<Sovo> hummm a qlq min du meeting le nombre de timeout se multipli
 * armandwotch  est de retour ya pas training today ?
<Sovo> armandwotch: dans 1min
<armandwotch> ok
<ongolaBoy> armandwotch: non, ce n'est pas le training... regardez bien les informations qu'on vous communique
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: tes timeOut là, c'étaient des fantômes tout simplement :)
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: lolololol
<armandwotch> ok
<armandwotch> kel est donc le sujet de today ?
 * landrypro Hello everybody !!
<ongolaBoy> "se servir d'un outil de virtualisation" c'est le 2 avril, je rappelle https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom
<Warrens> armandwotch: aujourd'hui c le meeting mesuel
<ongolaBoy> ce soir il s'agit de la réunion mensuelle de la locoTeam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<armandwotch> ok mais pour les serveurs de virtualisation je maitrise presque tout donc serait pas là
<tnjulius> armandwotch: on ne maitrise jamais assez!!
<ongolaBoy> armandwotch: ça ne te coûte rien d'y assister. Tu pourras éventuellement aider celui qui dirige à répondre aux questions
<tnjulius> hi all!
<armandwotch> je veux dire mon compte est bon ok sans pb
<armandwotch> salut julius
<Warrens> tnjulius: slt
<tnjulius> armandwotch: tu peux assister nacerix
 * ongolaBoy regarde sa montre
<ongolaBoy> bon, on va commencer
<medilox> .
<ongolaBoy> quelqu'un veut diriger ?
<armandwotch> ok si j'ai du temps libre mais je me propose à assister nacer sur iptable
<ongolaBoy> iptable,c 'est pas pour demain hein ;)
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: tu vas diriger
<Sovo> humm avec ma connexion instable la
<Sovo> suis pas sur que je pourrais suivre
<tnjulius> .
<ongolaBoy> bon, ok .. Warrens alors
<Warrens> g vais faire de mon mieux :-D
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: tu prends les points un à un, et tu laisses les gens parler ... et quand il le faut, tu ramènes tout le monde à l'ordre
<ongolaBoy> c'est pas compliqué
<Sidesoft> slt a tous
<tnjulius> Sidesoft: Hi!
<Warrens> g vais voir hihihi
<Warrens> alors on commence?
<Warrens> tout le monde a sa page de l'ordre du jour? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<ongolaBoy> c'est toi qu'on attend
<Warrens> ok
<Warrens> ************Meeting Start***********
<Warrens> avant de commencer, bonsoir à tout le monde
<armand84> salut
<ongolaBoy> 'soir
<Sovo> hi
<medilox> .
<Warrens> g vous remercie d'avoir fait le chemin jusqu'ici :P
<Warrens> bon, sans plus tarder, on va commencer avec le premier point du jour
<Warrens> à savoir: la Natty release Party
<ongolaBoy> christmat: Sovo on vous écoute
<christmat> bsr a tous
<christmat> je vous lis en cascade
<Warrens> coe vous le savez tous, la version 11.04 d'ubuntu sortira dans quelques jours
<christmat> en ce qui ns concerner a yaoune
<Sovo> deja je pense que nous devrions choisir une date
<Sovo> vu qu'il sort le 23 (je crois)
<Sovo> je pense qu'1 mois pour preparer la release ne serais pas une mauvaise chose
<tnjulius> Sovo: +1
<Warrens> Sovo: tu propose quelle date?
<ongolaBoy> donc, le 23 mai par là ?
<septox> .
<christmat> je susi partiellement d'accord avec vs
<tnjulius> Sovo: Samedi 21 mai
<ongolaBoy> soit le 21 mai , soit le 28
<Warrens> christmat: on t'écoute
<Sovo> donc le 21,28 mai c pas mauvais
<Sovo> justement
<septox> .
<Sovo> le 21 ca peut etre juste, car lendemain du 20 mai
 * ongolaBoy voudrait savoir pourquoi ça serait 'juste' ?
<Warrens> qui marche pour le 21 mai?
 * tnjulius pense que c'est un bon jour! pas trop de travail!!
<Warrens> +1 pour et -1 contre
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: +1
<tnjulius> +1
<Sovo> +1
<Sovo> autre chose dla, yde, ndere, limbe le mm jr ?
<Sidesoft> +1
<ongolaBoy> on peut se dire que ça sera la date de référence.. maintenant à chacun de voir si c'est possible
 * Warrens note la date du 21 Mai coe date de réference pour la natty release
<ongolaBoy> christmat: apparemment, tu avais quelque chose à dire... Faut pas hésiter à parler hein ;) :)
<christmat> en fait
<Warrens> bon g crois qu'au niveau de chaque ville, on s'organisera comme on pourra
<christmat> certains ont dit qu'un mois serai suffisnat
<christmat> mais il fo dire que les organisateurs recoivent tres peu d'aide
<christmat> ne serait ce que des facilitations
<christmat> je prend un exemple
<Warrens> tu parles d'aide de la part des autres membres?
<christmat> oui
<Warrens> hum...
<christmat> c'est assez decourageant
<indy21> bsr a tous
<Warrens> g comprends
 * indy21 lit le log pr se rattraper :)
<christmat> des fosi
 * ongolaBoy rappelle que la conversation est consultable ici http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/04/01/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<christmat> des fois ou on a simplement besoin que des personnes deposent des dossiers de emandes dans certaines structures
<christmat> donc il peuta rriver qu'au bout d'un mois on ai pas encore trouve de lieu
<Sovo> tu sais christmat nous faisons du benevolat
<Sovo> et de ce fait, on fait avec ceux qui sont dispo
<christmat> je comprends sovo
<Sovo> y'a pas le choix
<christmat> je sais Sovo
<christmat> c'est pour cela que je vais m'en tenir la
<ongolaBoy> bon.. pour ceux qui sont à yaoundé et en ce qui concerne leur release. si vous n'avez pas d'espace, vous pourrez le faire à l'AUF
<christmat> mais si on a aussi une obligation morale dans ce benevolat
<ongolaBoy> je vais m'en charger
<ongolaBoy> moi , c'est tout ce que je peux faire, concernant le local
<christmat> merci: ongolaBoy
 * valdes voudrait savoir où se tiendra la release de dla
<christmat> c'est meme le plus important
<ongolaBoy> mais encore une fois, je tiens à signaler qu'une release peut se faire même avec 3 personnes
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: timeout de fantome [warrens] lol
 * ongolaBoy en a bien organisé une dans sa chambre avec photo et articles à l'appui http://ongola.blogspot.com/2010/10/mini-release-party-dang.html
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: +1
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: j'ai vu ;) ..
<ongolaBoy> donc christmat , pour le local, je vous propose l'AUF
<ongolaBoy> pensez donc aux autres aspects
<Sovo> moi je comptais faire celle de dla a ISTDI
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> tu as déjà les accords ?
<christmat> il fo ke je vous dise ke
<christmat> ns avons cibles 3 possibles lieux a yde
<tnjulius> .
<christmat> et ns somme deja sur que l'AUF sera pret a ns acceuillir
<christmat> comme je ne peux pas fixer la date de la release de yaounde seul, je vais me concerter avec les autres et le 9 avril
<christmat> ns deciderons d'une date lors de la sortie de gnome 3.0
<ongolaBoy> christmat: par défaut, ça doit être le 21, sinon le 28
<christmat> oui
<christmat> c'est ce que je pensais
<christmat> mais moi je suis partant pour le 28
<valdes> moi ossi je suis partant pour le 28
<Sovo> je voulais avoir une date fixe avant d'aller voir le directeur
<christmat> Sovo: tu auras a choisir entre le 21 et 28
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: ok, tu l'as donc la date .. Espérons donc que tu pourras le voir avec dès la semaine prochaine
<ongolaBoy> svp on le fait le 21 Mai..
<Sovo> je croyais que 21 etait bon pour les gars de dla ?
<ongolaBoy> le 28 Mai est là pour ceux qui ne pourront vraiment pas
<christmat> hum
<christmat> je ne dis rien sans avoir consulte les membres actifs svp
 * armand84 apprecie l'initiative
<tnjulius> Sovo: vas pour ISTDI!
<valdes> parcek le 21 là c lendemain de fête
<ongolaBoy> valdes: je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème :)
<Sovo> valdes je pensais aussi
<Sovo> mais parais qu'il y'a pas de pb
<valdes> en tout cas moi j suis partant mem pr le 20:D!
<valdes> mai pr les camerounais....
<ongolaBoy> christmat: il faudra donc te concerter et revenir rapidement nous donner la date qui vous arrange
<ongolaBoy> passons à autre chose svp
<Sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> valdes: nous sommes tous camerounais et ce n'est pas tout le monde qui dort un lendemain de fête ;)
<ongolaBoy> la logistique
<ongolaBoy> notamment le CD mastérisé
<christmat> ok ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: et Sovo il faudra me donner le moment exact où vous aurez besoin de la clé
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> devra le faire a temps
<Sovo> pour pouvoir jouir de l'offre d'arsene
<valdes> ongolaBoy: la clé de koi svp?
<ongolaBoy> il faut compter 2 jours max pour que ça arrive à yaoundé et une demi journée pour que ça soit à douala; faites donc les calculs
 * ongolaBoy explique rapidement pour les autres
<ongolaBoy> dans la communauté nous avons l'habitude de faire des cd customisés
<valdes> yep
<ongolaBoy> il faudra donc télécharger un certain nombre de paquets
<ongolaBoy> je me suis donc proposé, bien qu'étant le plus éloigné de tous au camer, de les télécharger
 * Warrens se demande si on le voit
<ongolaBoy> et de mettre tout ça dans une clé USB que je ferais parvenir à tnjulius et Sovo
<tnjulius> .
<christmat> ongolaBoy: :-D
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> bien sur.. si d'autres personnes ont de la bande passante à Douala pour le faire ... je laisse tomber
<christmat> ongolaboy
<ongolaBoy> donc , messieurs, n'oubliez pas de me donner une date
<ongolaBoy> la Beta1 de Natty est sorti today si je ne me trompe pas
<christmat> ongolaBoy:  il s'agit de koi exactement
<ongolaBoy> je vais commencer à constituer mon miroir
<christmat> ok
<valdes> ongolaBoy: n'ya t'il pas moyen d'héberger ça sur un serveur FTP de façon a ce qu'une personne ds chak ville le télécharge et le service de customisation prend le relai?
<Sovo> valdes: t'as pas une boe connexion la chez toi ?
<valdes> aparcek promener une clé ds tout le pays c ....long
<valdes> oui
<Sovo> 700 Mo ca peut nous prendre combien de jr ?
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, comme je constituerais aussi un miroir, il sera publique sur internet
<valdes> d'heure ou de jour en moyenne 4 heure
<valdes> et si c le soir je dirai 3 heures
<ongolaBoy> j'en profite pour rappeler que ceux qui veulent peuvent se servir de mon miroir comme dépôt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu
<Warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> valdes: tu vas donc te charger de leur fournir les paquets ?
<valdes> ongolaBoy: OK, si on me fournis juste la liste des paquets a download! y' apas de pb
<ongolaBoy> ok.. moi je serais donc en backup ;)
<Sovo> ok merci valdes
<ongolaBoy> un point de résolu..
<valdes> Sovo: c la communauté!! :D!
<Sovo> deja je passe prendre la beta lundi (je serais de passage en ville) :D
<ongolaBoy> je vous invite à fournir la page  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/NattyReleaseParty au fur et à mesure
<ongolaBoy> bon, elle est encore vide mais on va la fournir progressivement
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas si on doit aborder d'autres aspects liés à la préparation  des releases ?
<ongolaBoy> bon, à ngaoundéré.. je vais voir... Une chose est sure, je ferais quelque chose
<valdes> j'aimerai savoir, pr les release y'aura t-il les tshirt coe ds le passé?
<Warrens> les feedback des releases g crois
<Sovo> pk pas ?
<christmat> ongolaBoy: ca c sure
<Sovo> valdes: je vais voir avec arsene
<valdes> si oui keskon peut deja prévoir pr ça
<valdes> Sovo: OK
<Sovo> mais pour qu'il y ai chacun devra contribuer
<Sovo> car c chacun qui paye pour son t-shirt. c plus gratuit coe avant
<christmat> Sovo:  a ton relance le projet?
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: hum.. ça me fait un peu peur quand tu dis "je vais voir avec arsène".. Au jour d'aujourd'hui, tu aurais déjà du nous faire part des avancées :)
<valdes> n'ya t-il pas moyen de mettre ça gratuit?
<christmat> Sovo: je pense que c'est tres claire
<ongolaBoy> valdes: zéro gratuit.. C'est tout simplement intenable :)
<septox> .
<christmat> mais faut le faire rapidement
<valdes> ok
<tnjulius> .
<Sovo> valdes: gratuit ?? l'argent pour faire ca viendra d'ou ??
<Warrens> on pourra aborder les tee-shirts tout à l'heure? svp
<Warrens> si personne n'a plus rien pour la release, on va aborder le point suivant
 * Warrens s'excuse du time out de tout à l'heure
 * septox etait entrain d'expliquer aux gars d'un grpe de dev qu'il n'a pas vu le time passe
<christmat> valdes: si on contribues
<septox> .
<christmat> au fait keski esy gratuit*
<christmat> ya tjrs quelqu'un ki donne
<christmat> moi je suis du cote de Sovo
<Warrens> next point: Virtual machines
<Warrens> est ce qu'on est sur la même longeur d'onde là :-!
<ongolaBoy> +1
<Sovo> +1
<septox> ..
<septox> aie j'arrive a pic la
<septox> pr les machines virtuelles,
<Warrens> ok, qui se propose de nous en parler?
<septox> j'ai essaye de recouper les informations sur la pge du projet
<Warrens> septox: on te suit
<christmat> je vais un peu m'absenter
<ongolaBoy> .
<christmat> je reviens
<septox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/VM
<septox> .
 * ongolaBoy rappelle le mail à l'origine de ce projet https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-February/001653.html
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu beaucoup de propositions à ce sujet
<ongolaBoy> on attend cependant que les uns et les autres se manifestent pour effectivment travailler :)
<ongolaBoy> déjà, remplir la page du wiki avec les besoins pour chaque VM en fonction du type d'utilisateur
<ongolaBoy> je crois aussi qu'il y a une section dans launchpad pour certaines tâches non ? septox ?
<Warrens> oui en effet, les uns et les autres étaient très motivés
<septox> oui oui
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ok, ce qui compte donc ici je crois c'est que ceux qui veulent effectivement bosser contacte septox . C'est lui le responsable du projet
<septox> ok
<septox> mais deja les premieres machines virtuelles sont deja pretes et seront released la semaine prochaine
<septox> oui : me contacter pr les idees
<Warrens> c ue boe news ça
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: tu pourras faire un petit résumé de cette réunion à mettre dans le wiki ? juste les points, décisions importantes ..
<septox> .
 * Warrens prends note
<septox> .
<tnjulius> .
<ongolaBoy> next ?
<Warrens> en résumé, si quelqu'un a des propositions pour leprojet, prendre contact avec septox
<Sovo> +1
<Warrens> ok on passe au prochain point
<Warrens> newt point: Aventure libre #6
<septox> .
<tnjulius> .
<ongolaBoy> ok !
<ongolaBoy> bon, le numéro 5 traine encore à sortir.Désolé
<ongolaBoy> mais on va faire des efforts
<ongolaBoy> il faut pour avoir un peu plus de consistance ajouter les news venant des blogs des uns et des autres
 * Warrens rappele que vous pouvez envoyer les articles à tout moment
<ongolaBoy> je crois que c'était ça l'idée non ? septox ?
<septox> oui
 * tnjulius pense à un petit tuto sur gambas :)
<septox> disons que le #5 a juste quelques articles
<septox> et ns avons besoin d'articles , infos et news par "garnir"
 * septox signale qu'il ne faut pas seulement y penser, mais ce mettre aussi au boulot
 * septox pense a write un bug la dessus :D
<Warrens> septox: +1
<tnjulius> septox: ouais!
<septox> .
<kobla> slut
<septox> kobla: hi
<ongolaBoy> 'lut :)
<Warrens> hi kobla
<tnjulius> kobla: hi
<ongolaBoy> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/04/01/%23ubuntu-cm.html pour rattraper tout ce qui a été dit
<kobla> thanks ongolaboy
<septox> ..
<ongolaBoy> on continue ? moi je n'ai rien à ajouter au sujet du journal maintenant
<Sovo> me too
<septox> moi je dirais simplement qu'il faut seulement write des que l'inspiration est la
<Warrens> en ce qui concerne le #6, g propose que l'on fixe ue réunion extra pour débattre dessus ue fois k le #5 sortira
<ongolaBoy> septox: comme ça m'arrive ces derniers temps avec mon blog :D
<Warrens> en espérant qu'il sorte dans les prochains jours
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: bien sur pour la réunion de préparation. C'est toujours comme ça qu'on procède
<Sovo> ongolaBoy, septox coe nous on a pas alors les blogs on fait koman ?? :(( lol
<kobla> septox tu as recu mon petit article
<kobla> ?
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: heu... tu blagues n'est ce pas ? tu veux que je montre aux autres l'uRL
<valdes> ongolaBoy: montres !! montres!!
<valdes> :D!
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: toi aussi, tu appels ca blog ?? avec un article en 1 an
<ongolaBoy> bon.. continuons svp
<Sovo> en tt cas si tu y es aller tu vas voir que certain truc ont change. suit en phase de le relancer
<Warrens> Sovo: lool
<Sovo> ok let continu
<Warrens> ok pour les p'tits titillements
<Warrens> next point?
<ongolaBoy> yes
<Sovo> 1+
<Warrens> le prochain point est un tour de table table rapide sur les réalisations des un et des autres
<Warrens> conformément à l'Organisation qui avait été établie
<ongolaBoy> nous sommes ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Organisation
<Warrens> dons, on va point par point
<Warrens> tout le monde y est?
<septox> .
<Warrens> les monthly reports
<Warrens> Izane est-il dans la salle
<ongolaBoy> non :(
<Warrens> à croire que non
<Warrens> et Warrens?
<Sovo> Warrens: crois pas, peut etre en plein 50-50
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: je profite de l'occasion pour te signaler que dans les reports il ne faut parler que des events qui ont eu lieu
<Warrens> heu... vous m'avez appeller?
<ongolaBoy> ce qui compte c'est la date, des liens vers des articles et photos,etc...
<ongolaBoy> lorsqu'on 'envisage' faire quelque chose, il ne faut pas le mentionner dans le report
<ongolaBoy> parce que ce n'est pas encore *concret*
 * Warrens note les instructions avec tac B-)
<ongolaBoy> les reports doivent avoir des éléments *concrets* .. j'insiste dessus :)
<Warrens> d'acc
<ongolaBoy> le tout n'est pas de faire de long report, juste pour les faire
 * septox dit uhmm le wiki me dit error 500
<Warrens> septox: fo rafraichir la page
<kobla> bye
<Warrens> ça m'arriv assez svt
<septox> .
<Warrens> bon, les partenariats
<septox> .
<Warrens> Sovo: qu'en est il?
<Sovo> nothing new about it
<tnjulius> et par rapport à TEG?
<Warrens> ok c noté
<Warrens> g crois que c septox qui devait faire le premier pas
<Sovo> yep
<septox> non
<septox> septox ne s'occupe pas/plus des partenariats
<septox> il a donner les pleins pouvoirs a Izane et Sovo
<Warrens> dc c Sovo qui doit désormais faire le premier pas
<Sovo> ou lala
<Warrens> ou Izane
<Warrens> c ça?
<septox> yep
<septox> et moi mm je wait les news
<septox> :D
<Warrens> Sovo: g reviens à toi
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas je crois que c'est pour ça qu'on désignait des *responsables* à chaque fois
<Warrens> ouais ouais,
<Warrens> sinon c serait encore l'histoire des 4
<Warrens> ok Sovo, on te wait avec les news
<Sovo> ok je vais voir ca avec izane lundi
<Warrens> passe l'info à Izane
<Sovo> ok ;)
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> sur facebook coe sur twitter, la communauté est présente
<Warrens> sur identi.ca ossi
<ongolaBoy> yep :)
<Warrens> du courage aux responsables
<Warrens> +1
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je suggère qu'on n'aborde pas tous les points
<ongolaBoy> surtout que tous les responsables ne sont pas là
<Warrens> d'acc
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: ha bon?
<ongolaBoy> où sont HugZ, indy ,izane?
<Warrens> bon, le cd masterise?
 * tnjulius crois que c'est à lui d'intervenir
<Warrens> celui de Natty est-il en préparation?
<tnjulius> comme l'a dit ongolaBoy tout à l'heure, on attend un ensemble de paquet!
<septox> .
<tnjulius> Sovo: cd masteriser c'est plutot toi là non? :)
<Warrens> ok on compte sur vous ;-)
<Sovo> oui
<Sovo> en fait on ne peut encore rien faire
<tnjulius> mais le cd masteriser sera fait à partir de release finale
<Sovo> la procedure est deja la
<Sovo> on attend seulement la release pour lancer le truc
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> .
<septox> peut melanger cd masterise et uap ?
<tnjulius> septox: il faudra faire un dvd là!
<Sovo> je crois que ctai la proposition de ongolaBoy
<Sovo> de faire tt dans un dvd
<Sovo> oups pas ongolaBoy, toi mm
<valdes> un dDVD serai suremen plus consistant mai c pas tt le monde ki en a un sur sa machine!
<valdes> sauf  si a defaut on fait les deux!
<Warrens> de toutes les façon, on pourra tjrs faire les deux
 * Warrens retiens la proposition de septox
<Warrens> bon, g crois qu'on a fait le tour de table
<tnjulius> Warrens: si les paquets son dispo c'est facile
<septox> ..
<ongolaBoy> en passant, n'oubliez pas que si quelqu'un a un disque externe et peut l'envoyer à l'AUF à yaoundé, faut pas hésiter, on pourrait vous copier un miroir Ubuntu
<Sovo> heuuu
<Sovo> pour les t-shirt
<Sovo> que dis t'on ??
<Warrens> hum... le sujet qui fache
<Warrens> justement, il était convenu que les cotisations étaient jusqu'en mis avril
<ongolaBoy> il fâche pourquoi ? moi je sais seulement qu'on attend comment Sovo et arsène se seront arrangés. Ou je me trompe ?
<ongolaBoy> ensuite il faut annoncer dans la liste de diffusion le taux de cotisation
<ongolaBoy> c'est pas ça ?
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: noh papa'a just for fun
<ongolaBoy> :)
<valdes> exacta
 * ongolaBoy s'excuse mais il est un peu fatigué ...
<Warrens> pour rappel, g crois que c'était fixé à 6000 FCFA
<valdes> 6OOO pr ki coe ça??
<valdes> je veux dire c tous le monde ki va les verser??
<septox> .
<valdes> parcek ça m'étonerai un peu?
<septox> tresorierie decentralise
<Sovo> Warrens: 5000 ou 6000 ?
<septox> donc chacun peut donner ses sous soit au representant de la ville soit a l'un des tresoriers
<septox> les dons ne st pas exclus
<valdes> autant encore mettre 10000 et être sur de ceux ki vont les verser que de compter sur un eventuel argent k tout le monde n sera pas tjrs près a comprendre la raison
<valdes> ah ok j vois
<valdes> c OK
<valdes> j suis a dla je verse pr moi à ki en particulier?
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> on va donc dire que d'ici le 15 avril, tout sera prêt pr tirer les tee-shirts
<Warrens> valdes: fo contactr tnjulius
<valdes> ok
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: tu es optimiste; c'est bien ^_^ . En tout cas c'est ce qu'on souhaite
<septox> .
<Warrens> tnjulius: t'es charger de collecter les dos des tee-shirts
<Warrens> dis c'était 5000 ou 6000, g ne me rappelle plus bien
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> en tout cas, g vais consultr les logs por m'en rassurer
<Sovo> Warrens: 5000 je crois
<septox> 5000
<Warrens> ok,g vais faire un mail dans la mailing list pour rappelr o gars
<septox> priere de bien note les infos et "go into action"
<Warrens> g crois que les uns et les autres sont fatigués
<Warrens> c un début de week et...
<Warrens> sur ce, g déclare la séance officiellement lévée
<Warrens> g vous remercie de votre participation
<Sovo> bon
<Sovo> moi je fonce
<Warrens> ************Meeting End************
 * valdes Bonne soirée et bon debut de weekend a tous!
<Warrens> bon week end à tous
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> you too
<Wallace> .
 * Warrens déclare les divers ouverts
 * ongolaBoy va acheter du pain :)
<Warrens> afin, pour ceux qui ont encore du jus
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: il faut pinguer ceux qui n'ont pas parlé et qui sont là depuis
<Warrens> ping medilox landrypro Wallace woung armand84
<medilox> sorry... je vous suit de loin
<medilox> s*
 * Wallace est un justu de Warrens
<Wallace> dc...
 * tnjulius est dans les logs! pbs d'electricité!
<Warrens> tnjulius: g vois que la petite pluie là a fait des victimes
<Warrens> hiiihihi
<septox> .
<Warrens> fo kan mêm avouer k les installations de aes n st pas très satbls
<septox> .
<Warrens> il suffit d'ue p'tite pluie pour plogr le quartier ds le noir
<septox> je croyais qu'on utilisait l'eau pr faire l'electricite, cmt explique les coupures qd il pleut alors :(
<Warrens> disons que ça m'a épargné aujourd'hui B-)
<Warrens> c peut être dû à des vents qui l'accompagne
<tnjulius> Warrens: on souffre!! waï
<septox> question  camtel a koi coe hardware pr la connexion internet ?
<Warrens> mais à ce que je sais, c que mêm si on use l'eau pr produire l'électricité, les deux ne font pas bon ménage
<septox> lol
<Warrens> septox: u parle des modems?
<tnjulius> Camtel c'est ADSL, Wimax et CDMA
<septox> Warrens: oui
<armand84> cdma c'est pas une technologie c'est une technique d'acces
<armand84> comme fdma, tdma, ofdma
<armand84> c'est par abus que camtel le dis
<septox> uhmm pr se connecter
<septox> je suis entrain de revoir le wiki et je suis sur les howtos la
<Warrens> disons que coe myens, ils proposent les CT-Phone, les clés USB et l'ADSL
<Warrens> en ce qui concene le modem,
<Warrens> c'est un SmartAx MT880
 * Warrens se prépare en mode TV pour regarder NYD
<tnjulius> quelqu'un a t'il Dexter saison 4?
<Warrens> -1
<ongolaBoy> - infini :D
<armand84> mais les gars apparemment vous etes tous à douala pourquoi pas essayer une rencontre déjà
<ongolaBoy> armand84: ah bon... tu es sur que tu sais tous où nous sommes ? :)
<armand84> beh votre ip 41.xx.xx.xx et c'est douala
<armand84> et la pluspart utilise orange
<armand84> à part si je me trompe biensur
<armand84> mais c'est mon consta
<Warrens> armand84: y'a pas d souci, u me cherche quand u veux: https://launchpad.net/~warrens
<ongolaBoy> armand84: bon, j'avoue quand même que bcp sont à douala
<armand84> voilà
<armand84> essayer une rencontre
<ongolaBoy> pour les IP, 41. seul ne suffirait pas à t'éclairer .. On le trouve dans d'autres pays aussi
<armand84> c'est facile un regroupement
<armand84> je pense un weekend
<ongolaBoy> armand84: je te conseille de faire la proposition dans la liste de diffusion
<Warrens> u parle d'un ubuntu week party?
<ongolaBoy> tu fixes un jour, une heure et un lieu
<Warrens> ouais, c plus mieux
<ongolaBoy> si vous le faisiez ce week-end, vous auriez même pu faire un Ubuntu Global jam mais bon
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, il faut juste rappeler aux gars qu'il y a pas besoin de protocole...
<armand84> hmm ongolaBoy à partir de ton ip etant donné que je suis en communication avec toi j'arrive à te localiser
<armand84> utilise traceroute tu verras
<armand84> fais un traceroute mon adresse ip et tu saura ou je suis
<christmat> present sans etre la
<christmat> tres technique a ce qu'il parait, cette derniere partie
<ongolaBoy> mais au fait , armand84 toi tu es connecté depuis une machine en france ou bien je me trompe ?
<armand84> hey oui tu m'as localiser
<armand84> t'a vu mon operateur ?
<christmat> eh les gars c'est koi ectt
<christmat> cette histoire
<christmat> vs vs travez la!
<Warrens> christmat: g wanda même
<ongolaBoy> christmat: relis depuis le haut
<christmat> ongolaBoy:  c pas gentil$
<Warrens> on se crorait dans un épisode de 24
<ongolaBoy> armand84: bah, oui, y a rien de sorcier. Ca s'affiche :)
<christmat> cmt ongolaBoy?
<armand84> justement c'est pour repondre à ta quetion de tout à l'heure
<ongolaBoy> donc, toi tu voulais organiser une rencontre alors que toi même n'est pas là ? ou bien tu suggères aux gars de douala de se retrouver simplement ?
 * Warrens essaie aussi l'histoire là pour voire ce que ça donne :-(|)
<armand84> oui en fait j'ai constaté que la plupart se trouve en Douala et je suggere un rencontre entre vous c'est facile
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: je n'ai pas utilisé de 'traceroute' en passant. J'ai juste regardé les infos sur les connectés du salon
<armand84> pas besoin de voyage
<armand84>  et autre
<ongolaBoy> armand84: ok. en tout cas je crois qu'on essaye souvent de suggérer ça aux gars de le faire.. parfois ça marche, parfois ça ne marche pas
<ongolaBoy> moi je ne suis plus à douala/ydé depuis un bon bout :)
<armand84> ha ok
<armand84> mais t'es ou ?
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: de toute les façons, le paquet n'est mêm pas installé :-[
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: sur Ubuntu, on utilise 'mtr' ;)
<armand84> Warrens fait une apt-get install traceroute
<ongolaBoy> armand84: regarde dans le "about me" http://ongola.blogspot.com/
<Warrens> 'mtr' c encore ue insulte d'administrateur réseau c ça? :)
<christmat> vraiment
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: non... mtr est un outil similaire à traceroute
<armand84> hahahaha  warrens
<Warrens> hum... :-!
<christmat> ongolaBoy:  je suis ds ton blogg je le trouve ou?
<ongolaBoy> trouver quoi ?
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: en passant, j'ai suivi ton interview à la radio hihihi
<Warrens> c'était assez cool, g dirais
<ongolaBoy> ok, tant mieux mais comme je l'ai mentionné, j'avais fais quelques erreurs
<Warrens> sauf le bug de shuttlework sur la lune lool
<Warrens> sinon j'ai apprécié,
<ongolaBoy> merci
<Warrens> ça m'a vraiment fait chaud au coeur d'entendre parler d'ubuntu-cm à la radio
<armand84> ongolaBoy doit etre une star
<ongolaBoy> armand84: non, pas du tout
<ongolaBoy> ça ne m'intéresse pas : les apparences...
<ongolaBoy> c'est un truc que je déplore bcp dans nos environnements..
<armand84> héhé juste pour rire
<Warrens> hihihi
<ongolaBoy> il y a beaucoup de travail à faire partout mais les gens aiment bcp parler mais ne font rien de concrèt pour faire évoluer les choses
<armand84> c'est tres vrai
<armand84> 1
<septox> .
<christmat> bonne soiree les gars
<armand84> ok christmas a+
<Warrens> christmat: you too
<christmat> ok
<Warrens> bon, g crois que je dois y aller là
<Warrens> all: have a nice night
<ongolaBoy> .
<armand84> ok je vous salue egualement et bonne soirée
<armand84> @+
<septox> .
<medilox> septox: hi
<medilox> t le gardien du tchat?
<septox> on va dire
<septox> je file
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-02
 * armand84 say good night
 * IzaneFG lis ses logs. Parait que mon nom a été évoqué hier :D
<ongolaBoy> oui, oui mon gars :)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: j'espère que ce n'était pas une évocation pour "épervier" hein :D
 * IzaneFG mince on a beaucoup parler hier...
 * IzaneFG call sovo :)
<ongolaBoy> .
 * IzaneFG call end :)
<ariabbas> ......
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu as eu mon sms ?
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: ton sms l'a fait fuir :D
<ongolaBoy> zsoh: bonjour par là :)
<zsoh> Oui bonjour
<zsoh> C'est ici le classroom de virtualisation VirtualBox ?
<ongolaBoy> oui, ça sera à 17 h TU
<zsoh> ok
 * ongolaBoy signale à zsoh que dans une autre vie il s'appelle willy Manga ;)
<zsoh> Oui Willy
<zsoh> Je sais que c'est toi
<ongolaBoy> ah, ok..
<zsoh> Quoi de neuf alors ?
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, bienvenue. Tu arrives à trouver un peu de temps on dirait
<ongolaBoy> ça va... je suis là... j'essaye d'avancer du mieux que je peux
<Warrens1> .
<Warrens1> hi all
<IzaneFG> Warrens1: hi toi seul :p
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> zsoh: slt
<ongolaBoy> A lire avant le classroom de 18h http://ur1.ca/3ps90 et http://ur1.ca/3qnii
<Warrens> c ma connexion qui dem ou le lien ne fonctionne pas
<IzaneFG> Warrens: ta connexion, c'est ouvert chez moi
 * IzaneFG La bouffe c'est par où? :D
<Warrens> g wanda mêm, ou les gars tchop mêm ici oh!
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> tnjulius: il parait que c'est toi qui a le menu du jour :D
<Warrens> tu tombe bien, on te suis
<zsoh> quit
 * arnaudwilliem vous salue  tous et demande la commande pour enregistrer son pseudo
<ongolaBoy> candice: hello
<candice> slt
<candice> ongola
<ongolaBoy> une remarque candice
<candice> ??
<ongolaBoy> il ne faut jamais venir sur IRC depuis un compte root
<ongolaBoy> il y a même des salons qui t'empêcheront d'entrer et te le feront savoir ;)
<ongolaBoy> c'est dangereux pour toi même
<candice> hmm ok c'est le poste de mon camarade, on faisait un TP sur dynagen et il me montrait juste ce tchat irc qu'il l'occupe tant en cour
<candice> je vais me deconnecte
 * IzaneFG j'étais déjà prêt à le hacker >:)
<ongolaBoy> candice: faudra donc lui dire aussi qu'on ne loggue pas en tant que root
<ongolaBoy> on ne doit faire en tant qu'administrateur QUE les tâches d'administration
<ongolaBoy> donc pas de surf  sur internet ou utilisation d'applications diverses depuis ce compte
<ongolaBoy> et encore moins ouvrir une session graphique en tant que root . C'est ... très mal
<ongolaBoy> :=
<candice> ok !! il a compris juste qu'on a pas eu le temps de ce deconnecter comme je l'ai dis il me montrait juste car wireshark et dynagen ne tourne qu' en root
<ongolaBoy> tu pouvais les lancer depuis une console en tant que root tout simplement
 * armand84 s'escuse de l'incident  
<IzaneFG> armand84: c'est pas un incident hein... ongolaBoy est trop gentil. Moi j'aurais déjà piraté la machine :D
<limbe-1> bonjour il y a une reunion a 5 heures?
<ongolaBoy> limbe-1: non. il y a un classroom à 6h
<armand84> IzaneFG j'avais completement oublié de me deconnecter en root avant de lui montrer
<IzaneFG> armand84: lol, ça va c'est passé. Mais fait attention ongolaBoy est en embuscade en cas de récidive :)
<armand84> bah ya rien à pirater dans ma machine en plus
<armand84> et en plus j'ai un detecteur d'intrusion au cas ou
<armand84> snort
<ongolaBoy> s'il n' y a rien à pirater; au minimum c'est toujours intéressant pour un pirate de pouvoir soutirer le max d'info et te prendre ta machine ;)
<armand84> comme dis j'ai un HIDS installé donc je crians pas
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis, je parlais en général
<armand84> en plus si tu arrives même à faire tombé mon sort ce qui est peut probable je verrai comment tu pourra dechiffrer les données codées en RSA avec une clé de 2048bit
<ongolaBoy> armand84: ah.. tu chiffres ton dossier utilisateur ?
<armand84> tout t'es chiffrer à part les docs sur mon bureau qui sont en attente
<armand84> c'est pas moi qu'il l'exige mais on nous oblige à le faire
<ongolaBoy> je comprends très bien. C'est normal dans certains milieux ;)
<ongolaBoy> woung1: tu dois avoir une connexion et/ou 1 réseau très instable. Je crois que c'est toi qui bat les records de connect/disconnect ici :)
<tnjulius_> hi all
 * tnjulius_ lis le log! a eu une coupure tout à l'heure
<tnjulius_> .
<armand84> mais je dis hein c'est AES-Sonel qui vous fait vous connectez et deconnectez comme çà ou bien c'est votre FAI ?
<ongolaBoy> c'est tout ça mélangé à mon avis
<tnjulius_> armand84: les 2 sont pareils !
<ongolaBoy> c'est pas évident de travailler sous nos latitudes.. Les autres ici peuvent témoigner :)
<tnjulius_> ongolaBoy: +1
<tnjulius_> .
 * ongolaBoy se renseigne sur la position du professeur :)
 * tnjulius_ too
<ongolaBoy> nacer se connecte
<ongolaBoy> veuiller patienter un peu
<tnjulius_> ongolaBoy:
<tnjulius_> ongolaBoy: o
<tnjulius_> ongolaBoy: ok :)
<tnjulius_> j'ai la tremblote
<ongolaBoy> je tiens à signaler que Nacer, celui qui vous entretiendra , travaille sur le groupe électrogène donc ne le dérangez pas trop SVP
<ongolaBoy> il vient de démarrer le groupe électrogène :)
<ongolaBoy> je vous signale en attendant une page qui regroupe quelques ressources https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/VirtualBox
<ongolaBoy> le reste viendra certainement au fur et à mesure
<tnjulius_> .
<nacerix> salut à tous
<ongolaBoy> hi
<nacerix> je commence par vous présenter à tous mes plus sincères excuses pour le gros retard
<tnjulius_> nacerix: hi
<nacerix> je suis au fin fond du monde
<ongolaBoy> limbe-1: zsoh Warrens armand84 on commence
<nacerix> bon, on va pas tarder
<Warrens> .
<tnjulius_> nacerix: ongolaBoy nous a fait part de tes difficultés
<nacerix> pour bien suivre mon propos, il est nécessaires d'avoir réuni les pré réquis indiqué sur mon blog
<nacerix> ie:
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: je t'ai résumé ça sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/VirtualBox
<nacerix> disposer d'une source logiciel disponible ou bien avoir télécharger le .exe de virtualbox (pour ceux qui sont sur W...S)
<nacerix> ok, merci willy
<ongolaBoy> heu.. surtout les liens vers tes articles en fait
<ongolaBoy> mais je ne sais pas si tout le monde a lu/vu
<nacerix> bon, je rappelle rapidement:
<nacerix> - disposer d'une connexion "acceptable" permettant (éventuellement) d'installer virtualbox sur ubuntu
<nacerix> ou alors un miroir local
<nacerix> - disposer d'une machine ubuntu (de préférence) avec les droits nécessaires (super user)
<nacerix> pour ceux qui sont sous W...S, avoir téléchargé l'exe de virtualbox
<nacerix> - pour tout le monde, disposer d'une image iso (CD ou DVD) d'ubuntu
<nacerix> si c'est bon, on commence
<ongolaBoy> ping limbe-1: zsoh Warrens armand84  IzaneFG
<nacerix> ah oui, avant de continuer, est ce qu'on peut faire l'appel? ;-)
<Warrens> même si c'est pas bon, on commence quand même :D
<nacerix> +1 pour ceux qui suivent
<ongolaBoy> =1
<ongolaBoy> oups .. +1
<tnjulius_> +1
<Warrens> +1
<ongolaBoy> les autres doivent regarder d'autres fenêtres
<nacerix> apparemment, il n'y a pas grand monde
<nacerix> pas grave
<nacerix> on continue avec ceux qui sont là
<nacerix> vous avez lu je suppose au moins le premier article sur la virtualisation que j'ai écris
<nacerix> cela nous sert d'introduction!
<tnjulius_> [D[D[A[B
<nacerix> est ce que sur ce point il y a des questions?
<nacerix> je vous donne 5 minutes pour d'éventuelles questions
<Warrens> ouais
<nacerix> je les prends toutes et je réponds aprusè
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: vas y alors
<Warrens> moi
<Warrens> y'a t-il une configuration minimale à respecter pour installer un systeme virtuel sr sa machine?
<ongolaBoy> QUESTION: y a-il un outil de virtualisation plus adapté qu'un autre ou bien ça dépend purement du contexte ?
 * nacerix nacerix se demande s'il doit continuer d'attendre ou répondre
<nacerix> bon je pense que je vais répondre
<nacerix> à la question concernant la configuration minimale
<nacerix> je dirais que ca dépend du choix technologique qu'on a fait
<Warrens> ie
<nacerix> la mise en place d'une solution de paravirtualisation (du genre XEN ou KVM) exige un matériel robuste avec des processeurs intégrant des mécanismes pour
<nacerix> supporter la virtualisation
<nacerix> ce qui ne sera pas le cas si vous voulez faire un simple chroot ou bien utiliser uml (user mode linux)
<nacerix> pour tester par exemple la nouvelle version du noyau linux
<nacerix> donc, il n'y a pas de configuration minimale précise
<nacerix> ca dépend des choix qu'on fait
<nacerix> est ce que Warrens est satisfait?
<Warrens> ouais, g comprends
<nacerix> ok
<nacerix> maintenant, est ce qu'il y a une solution plus adaptée qu'une autre? non, là encore ca dépend du besoin et du contexte
<ongolaBoy> ok
<nacerix> en fonction de la flexibilité qu'on recherche et des performances voulant
<nacerix> un émulateur peut être plus adapté dans un cas
<nacerix> alors que dans un autre une solution basée sur un hyperviseur de type 1 ou 2 sera la plus appropriée
<DjiaThink> .
<nacerix> c'est bon pour toi ongolaboy?
<ongolaBoy> yep :)
<nacerix> ok, d'autres questions rapidement?
 * ongolaBoy rappelle à DjiaThink et aux autres que la page qui résume les éléments du cours est ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom/VirtualBox#preview
<nacerix> ok, je continue donc
<nacerix> virtualbox se situe dans la catégorie des hyperviseurs de type 2
<nacerix> c'est vrai que sur mon blog j'ai pas encore détaillé cette technique de virtualisation
<nacerix> ca va venir
<nacerix> j'ai besoin de trouver du temps
<nacerix> mais , vu les conditions dans lesquels je travaille ici, je vais directement passé au détails techniques
<nacerix> il y a sur le wiki de l'AUF (mon employeur) un bon tuto que vous pourrez lire
<Warrens> .
<nacerix> https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAP/Ateliers/VirtualBox/D%C3%A9tails
<nacerix> nous l'utiliseront donc (il y a quelques détails à corriger sur cette page)
<nacerix> la première chose à faire, c'est d'installer virtualbox
<nacerix> moi je n'utilise pas la version des dépots d'ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> raison ?
<nacerix> pour éviter qu'il y a des différences "dramatiques" entre ce que je vais dire ici et ce que vous allez voir sur vos écrans, je vous invite donc  à utiliser les memes sources que moi
<nacerix> allo?
<ongolaBoy> oui :)
<Warrens> .
<nacerix> heu j'ai pas compris ce que tu as voulu dire ongolaboy
<ongolaBoy> je voulais savoir pourquoi tu n'employais pas la version d'ubuntu ?
<nacerix> ah ok
 * armand84 LIS LE LOG  !!!
<nacerix> j'avais besoin de certaines fonctionnalités que la version disponible sur lucid à l'époque ne proposait pas
<nacerix> alors j'ai simplement utiliser les sources officielles
<ongolaBoy> ok
<nacerix> la premiere étape: installation du logiciel de virtualisation: virtualbox
<nacerix> editer (pour ceux qui veulent utiliser la meme version que moi) votre fichier /etc/apt/sources.list (ou télécharger virtualbox sur le site d'oracle pour ceux qui sont sous W...S)
<nacerix> vi /etc/apt/sources.list (par exemple)
<nacerix> et ajouter la ligne
<zsoh> alloh
<nacerix> deb  http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian  lucid non-free
<nacerix> oui zsoh?
<nacerix> ok, je continue
<zsoh> je suis en retard
<IzaneFG> .
<nacerix> heu, tu n'as pas raté bcp de choses: télécharge virtualbox sur le site d'oracle
 * IzaneFG est présent :)
<Warrens> et sous maverick?
<nacerix> (je crois que tu es sous w...s non?)
<ongolaBoy> zsoh: tu peux relire tout ce qui a été dit ici http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/04/02/%23ubuntu-cm.html  . Mais attention, ça contient toute la conversation de la journée
<zsoh> oui
<nacerix> sous maverick, je crois qu'il faudra changer lucid par maverick dans la ligne à ajouter à la sources.list
<nacerix> on verra si ce dépot est déjà dispo
<nacerix> (j'ai pas essayé moi même)
<nacerix> sinon, je crois que sur http://doc.ubuntu.com/virtualbox tu trouvera des trucs interessants
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: ça doit exister pour maverick.. essaye simplement de changer lucid en maverick puisque je vois un binaire sur leur site ;)
<ongolaBoy> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> oups ..
<ongolaBoy> bon, je vais un peu aider nacer là
<Warrens> ...
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tout le monde sait comment récupérer virtualBox ?
<DjiaThink> .
<ongolaBoy> pour ceux qui ont linux, mettez la ligne indiquée par nacer
<ongolaBoy> et si ce n'est pas ubuntu Lucid que vous avez, il faut indiquer la bonne version.. comme 'maverick' par exemple
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: c'est ok ?
<ongolaBoy> pour ceux qui sont sur windows il suffit d'installer le binaire depuis le site de virtualBox: http://www.virtualbox.org
 * DjiaThink Coupure de lumière chez moi. Sur batterie...
<zsoh> je suis sur windows
<armand84> C'EST ÇÀ aes-sonel
<zsoh> deja installé
<ongolaBoy> zsoh: ok.
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: ?
<Warrens> g met à jour le cache
<nacerix> allo?
<Warrens> mince, le téléchargement des informations du dépôt a échoé
<zsoh> oui nacer
<armand84> +1
<IzaneFG> nacerix: ici la terre
 * IzaneFG j'ai la 4.0.4 :)
<nacerix> ok
<nacerix> j'ai été coupé
<Warrens> bon, g crois que je vais use le dépôt par défaut
 * nacerix se bat avec une clé camtel dont le débit n'est pas terrible
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: QUESTION: en mettant lucid, on nous propose la 3.2 en provenance d'ORACLE. C'est avec cette version qu'on doit travailler ?
<nacerix> bon, on fait quoi les gars, on continue meme sans virtualbox installé?
<armand84> nooooooon
<Warrens> il y'en a surement qui ont djà installé
<ongolaBoy> c'est installé chez la moitié je crois
<nacerix> oui, je recommande la 3.2
<nacerix> car c'est celle que j'utilise (c'est la seule raison)
<IzaneFG> et nous qui utilisont la 4.0.4 :(
<nacerix> la 4 a plus de possibilité (par exemple il est possible d'étendre virtualbox par des plugins)
<nacerix> pas grave
<zsoh> j ai aussi la 4.0.4
<ongolaBoy> mais au moins vous n'avez pas une version inférieure à la 3.2 . Je crois que c'est mieux :)
<zsoh> ok
<nacerix> il ne doit pas avoir des différences criardes donc gardez vos versions
 * DjiaThink La lumière est revenu chez, nous pouvons continué jusqu'au bout de la nuit...
<DjiaThink> nacerix. ok, j'ai la 4.0.0 installé
<zsoh> encore une coupures ?
<nacerix> non je suis la
 * nacerix monte dans la voiture
<nacerix> alors, on peut continuer?
<IzaneFG> nacerix: +1
<armand84> DjiaThink  je ne sais pas jusqu'ou ira nacrix sur ce TP mais je te recommande d'utilser la version de virtualbox car l'exceution des commandes au niveau du terminal change à partir de vers 3.2
<ongolaBoy> +1
<nacerix> pour ce tp, c'est pas nécessaire
<zsoh> oui
<zsoh> .
<nacerix> on pourra aller plus loin une autre fois
<armand84> bref les commandes pour la version 3.2 et ce à partir de la version 4.0 ont des syntaxes differentes
<nacerix> il y a plein de trucs à voir sur la virtualisation (openvz, xen, ...
<nacerix> nous nous limiterons à la partie graphique
<nacerix> c'est bon?
<armand84> ok je vois
<nacerix> je veux parler des installations
<zsoh> +1
<ongolaBoy> +1
<nacerix> pour ceux qui veulent aller plus loin avec virtualbox, on pourra organiser une suite à ce 1er tp virtualbox
<nacerix> ok
<IzaneFG> yep
<nacerix> normalement, vous devez avoir sur votre système un groupe du nom de vboxusers
<nacerix> ou vbox
<nacerix> vérifier
<DjiaThink> armand84 C'est noté :)
<nacerix> ceci ne s'adresse qu'à ceux qui sont sous linux
<nacerix> vous l'avez trouvé?
<nacerix> allo?
<DjiaThink> nacerix: oui
 * ongolaBoy a vboxadd chez lui
 * DjiaThink Je me demande comment Nacerix va conduire et nous faire ce cour...
<nacerix> avez vous identifier le groupe crée par l'installation de virtualbox?
<nacerix> je ne conduis pas pour ceux que ca stresse
<nacerix> je suis devant ma machine meme si je suis en train de me déplacer
<DjiaThink> nacerix: C'est rassurant
<DjiaThink> vboxusers est trouvé chez moi
<nacerix> ok
<nacerix> un grep vbox /etc/group (linux)
<nacerix> pour s'assurer que le compte que tu utilises est bien membre de ce groupe
<nacerix> chez moi ca donne ca par exemple
<IzaneFG> vboxusers trouvé
 * armand84 se demande comment nacerix arrive à se deplacer en vehicule en maintenant la connection  le wimax -mobile est 'il déja homologué par les operateurs au cameroun ?
<nacerix> vboxusers:x:123:nacer
<zsoh> Nous on n'a pas de pb je crois
<nacerix> au fait, y a t il des w...siens dans la salle?
<nacerix> zsoh?
 * Warrens se bat avec sa connexion
 * nacerix nous sommes deux warrens
<zsoh> Non pas W...siens. c'est ponctuel :-)
<nacerix> ok, donc pas de w..siens ce soir
<nacerix> ok
<nacerix> ceux qui ne sont pas encore membre du groupe vbox...
<nacerix> faites
<nacerix> adduser <votre id> vboxusers
<nacerix> ou quelque groupe que ce soit
<nacerix> c'est bon?
<nacerix> on continue (meme s'il n'y a pas de réponse)
<zsoh> +1
<nacerix> normalement à ce stade vous devez redémarrer votre ordinateur
<ongolaBoy> +1
<zsoh> sous Linux ?
<zsoh> le redemarrage
<nacerix> sinon vous aurez une erreur au lancement de virtualbox
 * DjiaThink Ne pourra pas redemarrer son PC :(
<nacerix> oui
<nacerix> sous linuyx
 * nacerix arch putain de secousses
 * ongolaBoy signale qu'il a une config un peu compliquée: un virtualbox dans un autre :) :P
 * nacerix mince alors, chapeau
<zsoh> alloh
<ongolaBoy> .
<armand84> +
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: toujours là ?
<ongolaBoy> ouaip.. coupure
<ongolaBoy> faudra attendre un peu
<armand84> aes-sonel
<ongolaBoy> au moins tout le monde a déjà ce qu'il faut je crois
<ongolaBoy> je vous rappelle que vous devez consulter ceci https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAP/Ateliers/VirtualBox/D%C3%A9tails
<ongolaBoy> .
<nacerix> les gars, vous êtes là ou non?
<zsoh> .
<nacerix> ok, merci
<nacerix> on continue?
<ongolaBoy> +1
<nacerix> j'ai pas beaucoup de temps restant
<nacerix> donc, si tout va bien, vous pouvez lancer l'interface graphique de virtualbox
<zsoh> deja
<zsoh> +1
<nacerix> ensemble, nous allons créer notre premiere machine virtuelle
<nacerix> pour ca, cliquez sur le menu Machine > Nouvelle...
<nacerix> ou simple sur "Nouvelle" dans la barre d'outils
<nacerix> cette action lance un wizard qui va vous guider durant le processus de création de votre machine virtuelle
<nacerix> le premier écran du wizard vous présente simplement le wizard
<nacerix> cliquez ensuite sur le bouton "Suivant"
<nacerix> l'écran suivant vous permet de donner un nom à la machine virtuelle et de choisir le système d'exploitation cible
<nacerix> Donc, dans les zones "Nom", saisissez le nom qui vous convient le mieux
 * tnjulius_ lis rapidement les logs (s'était absenter)
<zsoh> encore la lumiere ??
<ongolaBoy> je vais suggérer à nacer de lister tout ce qu'il voulait aborder
<ongolaBoy> et je verrais si je peux l'aider de temps en temps :)
<zsoh> je crois que c'est mieux
<ongolaBoy> je m'en veux un peu... j'aurais du lui proposer ça avant. Je connais assez bien les conditions dans lesquelles il travaille
<zsoh> Pourtant Nacer nous a dit que la clé Camtel fonctionnait à merveille ..
<tnjulius_> zsoh: c'est quand même du sans fil!
 * tnjulius_ se rend compte qu'il n'a pas rater grand choses
<armand84> oui mais le wimax n'a pas de hand-over
<armand84> donc s'il quitte d'une station en une autre il va se deconnecter automatiquement
<armand84> et se reconnais sur l'autre
<tnjulius_> bref avec du sans fil! c'est pas toujours top sûr!
<ongolaBoy> bon...
<armand84> sur aussi qu'il traverse une zone non-couverte
<ongolaBoy> on va un peu continuer. nacer m'a appelé . Il s'excusce mais sa clé CAMTEL ne fonctionne pas bien
<ongolaBoy> néanmoins on va voir juste quelques aspects
<ongolaBoy> et il va reprogrammer la séance. Il donnera le jour qui l'arrange par mail
<ongolaBoy> mais il dit que pour lui c'est mieux en semaine (dans la journée). Ca lui permettra d'utiliser la connexion du bureau: le CNF de ndjaména
<zsoh> ok
<zsoh> En semaine et en journée ???
<ongolaBoy> oui.. ça serait mieux pour lui . Mais je pense qu'il parlait plus de fin de journée, genre 16h
<tnjulius_> faudra que çà tombe au moment de la pause alors!
<ongolaBoy> ok, mais on va continuer
<ongolaBoy> tout le monde a créer sa machine virtuelle ?
<nacerix> ok, merci ongolaboy
<zsoh> oui
<nacerix> je te laisse continuer, ma connexion rend ce travail vraiment penible pour moi
<zsoh> Bref  +1
<zsoh> pour moi
<ongolaBoy> ok
<nacerix> d'ici à la prochaine session, je trouverai une solution
<nacerix> je laisse le controle à ongolaboy
<ongolaBoy> je demandais donc si tout le monde a déjà sa machine virtuelle créée ?
<zsoh> +1
<ongolaBoy> DjiaThink: ?
 * tnjulius_ l'a créé
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: en passant, dans les options actuelles de Vbox , on propose la création d'un réseau interne . ou bien faut-il nécessairement créer les bridges ?
<ongolaBoy> bon, on va passer en revue certaines options
<zsoh> ongolaBoy : la suite suppose que la machine virtuelle est deja cree ?
 * DjiaThink Bidouille
<DjiaThink> Oui c bon chez moi :D
<ongolaBoy> zsoh: oui. mais nous allons revoir les options
<nacerix> non, ca dépend du besoin
<nacerix> entre machines virtuelles virtualbox ca va
<ongolaBoy> tout le monde a compris je crois qu'avec Vbox il est important de disposer d'une grande quantité de RAM sur la machine physique
<nacerix> mais si on veut faire communiquer différentes types de machines virtuelles, c'est différent
<nacerix> je vias me déconnecter
<nacerix> a bientot
<zsoh> Question ...
<ongolaBoy> oui
<ongolaBoy> ?
 * ongolaBoy attend la question de zsoh 
<zsoh> je voulais juste savoir comment VirtualBox se charge de gerer les partitions
<ongolaBoy> celles du système physique ?
<zsoh> Non du systeme virtuel
<ongolaBoy> ou bien tu parles de celles qu'on peut créer au sein d'une machine virtuelle ?
<tnjulius_> .
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> en fait au moment de la création de la machine virtuelle
<ongolaBoy> tout réside dans un fichier unique
<ongolaBoy> qui a soit une taille dynamique, soit fixe
<zsoh> qui se trouve alors dans le compte user ?
<ongolaBoy> oui, tout est dans la machine physique dans ~/.Virtualbox/Harddisks
<zsoh> Ok
<zsoh> Merci
<ongolaBoy> à partir de là, il y a une 'abstraction' au niveau de la machine virtuelle :)
<tnjulius_> sur la nouvelle version ~/Virtualbox
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius_: merci
<ongolaBoy> on peut jouer avec les disques des machines virtuelles qu'on crée; c'est à dire les utiliser par d'autres machines virtuelles mais bon, j'ai pas encore testé mais c'est possible
<ongolaBoy> nous continuons donc
<ongolaBoy> je parlais de la RAM
<tnjulius_> en fait sur la nouvelle version ~/VirtualBox\ VMs/
<ongolaBoy> tout le monde a compris je crois qu'avec Vbox il est important de disposer d'une grande quantité de RAM sur la machine physique
<zsoh> +1
<tnjulius_> .
<ongolaBoy> lorsqu'une machine virtuelle fonctionne, elle va récupérer la partie de la RAM physique qu'on lui aura dédiée
<ongolaBoy> donc, votre machine physique ne pourra plus l'exploiter
<zsoh> Ok
<ongolaBoy> c'est un peu différent d'un système comme OpenVZ par exemple qui permet de partager des ressources entre plusieurs machines virtuelles ;)
<ongolaBoy> actuellement vos machines sont crées mais vides
<zsoh> Mais lorsque la virtuelle ne tourne pas, la physique utilise la totalite de la RAM
<ongolaBoy> zsoh: oui, la physique reprend tout
<ongolaBoy> on va voir les options d'installation
<ongolaBoy> qui peut installer quoi ? et comment ?
<ongolaBoy> je signale que vous avez le choix entre un fichier iso, un miroir
<ongolaBoy> ou carrément un CD à votre disposition
<ongolaBoy> ??
<tnjulius_> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all, je sens que j'ai manqué beaucoup :(
<ongolaBoy> si vous ne suivez pas, on va ajourner ...
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: non, pas tellement
<ongolaBoy> c'est la soirée des soucis :)
<DjiaThink> .
<simplice_ndere> ok, je me met a la page
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: dans ton cas, je te suggère d'installer virtualbox le plus simplement possible
<zsoh> ongolaBoy : on suit
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: ça va récupérer dans le miroir
<ongolaBoy> je demandais donc , par quel moyen vous pouvez installer un OS ?
<zsoh> DVD
<armand84> ios et cd
<ongolaBoy> DjiaThink: et tnjulius_ ?
<tnjulius_> .iso
<zsoh> .iso
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> ceux qui ont des iso, c'est ce que je recommande donc
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tout le monde sait comment rajouter son iso ou CD pour que ça se lance ?
<DjiaThink> Moi c'est un ISO
<ongolaBoy> DjiaThink: ok
 * IzaneFG en mode mode monitoring
<ongolaBoy> en général, c'est dans les Préférences dans la machine, rubrique SUPPORT
 * tnjulius_ peut ajouter son iso
<ongolaBoy> vu pour tous ?
<ongolaBoy> ???
<tnjulius_> selection de la VM -> Stockage -> selection du lecteur CD/DVD
<simplice_ndere> .
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: tu as lancé l'installation ?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: oui c'est ok. j'ai terminé
<DjiaThink> .
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<ongolaBoy> bon.. on ne va pas trainer dessus. on va juste voir les différents types de mise en réseau
<zsoh> .
<ongolaBoy> Toujours dans les préférences de votre VM, vous pouvez vous rendre dans la rubrique "réseau"
<ongolaBoy> normalment il y a une seule carte réseau activé
<ongolaBoy> on a la possibilité d'en activer d'autres
<ongolaBoy> ce qui compte le plus ici est le "mode d'accès en réseau"
<ongolaBoy> au fur et à mesure de l'évolution de VBOX, de nouveaux modes se sont rajoutés
<ongolaBoy> mais par défaut, tout le monde doit avoir au moins : NAT, accès par pont, réseau interne
<ongolaBoy> c'est ok ?
<simplice_ndere> yep
<tnjulius_> .
<ongolaBoy> ok
<zsoh> .
<ongolaBoy> NAT: c'est le plus courant et correspond à la plupart des besoins
<ongolaBoy> ça signifie que votre VM a accès aux mêmes accès réseau que votre machine physique
<ongolaBoy> MAIS la VM se trouve derrière une sorte de "parefeu"
<ongolaBoy> avec une IP qui lui est assignée par un serveur DHCP propre à Vbox
<ongolaBoy> ok, pour ce mode ?
<ongolaBoy> ZZZZzzzzZZZ
<simplice_ndere> je suis ok
<tnjulius_> .
<zsoh> .
<armand84> .
 * DjiaThink je me dépalce
<ongolaBoy> le mode "accès par pont" convient pour ceux qui veulent que leur VM soit exactement dans le même réseau que la machine physique
<ongolaBoy> tout à l'heure je disais que la VM se verra assignée une IP privé par un serveur DHCP propre à VBox
<zsoh> oui
<ongolaBoy> c'est ainsi que si votre machine physique a 192.168.1.3 comme IP.. en général,, la VM aura 10.0.2.15 ou quelque chose qui y ressemble
<ongolaBoy> dans le mode d'accès par pont, la machine virtuelle va se comporter comme si elle avait aussi la 192.168.1.3 ;)
<ongolaBoy> pour quel intérêts ? qui en voit ?
<ongolaBoy> personne ?
<tnjulius_> la machine virtuelle fera comme partie du réseau physique!
<ongolaBoy> en effet
<zsoh> oui parce que cette VM est derrire le pont comme tu l as dit
<tnjulius_> possibilité de virtualiser donc un serveur qui peut-être accéder d'une autre machine
<zsoh> un parefeu
<ongolaBoy> ça signifie par exemple qu'on peut envoyer des requêtes sur le port 80 de sa VM
<armand84> et quel sera son adresse mac ? sera t'elle aussi celle de la machine physique ?
<ongolaBoy> armand84: en fait , il faut qu'il existe sur la machine physique une nouvelle interface
<ongolaBoy> qui va filtrer les informations
<ongolaBoy> c'est le *bridge* en question
<ongolaBoy> et qui est présenté, au niveau de sa config ici https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAP/Ateliers/VirtualBox/D%C3%A9tails
<tnjulius_> armand84: elle ne peut pas être celle de la machine physique!
<ongolaBoy> dans la section "Configurer un environnement réseau virtuel"
<ongolaBoy> le principe est d'attacher à une interface de la machine physique une série d'autres interfaces
<armand84> ok
<ongolaBoy> un peu comme si on créait un switch et on branchait des machines derrière
<simplice_ndere> .
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas envie d'entrer dans les détails maintenant mais sachez que le principe est de permettre aux VM de communiquer avec l'extérieur en bénéficiant des propriétés de la machine physique
<ongolaBoy> autre méthode
<ongolaBoy> "réseau interne"
<ongolaBoy> ça se comprend aisément je crois. Les VM ne communiqueront qu'entre elles
<tnjulius_> .
<ongolaBoy> pas de lien avec l'extérieur
<ongolaBoy> sauf si bien sur vous créez une machine avec plusieurs interfaces réseaux
<ongolaBoy> dont une interface a accès à l'extérieur
<armand84> non non çà va continue en lisant le wiki j'ai compris comment çà marche
<ongolaBoy> à ce moment là, celle là pourrait jouer le rôle de routeur pour les autres machines
<ongolaBoy> compris ?
<zsoh> .
<armand84> 8/8
<tnjulius_> .
<ongolaBoy> on va aussi aborder la question des "repertoires partagés" rapidement
<simplice_ndere> .
<ongolaBoy> en dessous du menu "réseau", vous devez avoir cette option également
<tnjulius_> .
<ongolaBoy> en gros, ça permet de partager rapidement des documents entre la VM et la machine physique
<ongolaBoy> moi j'appelle ça des "portes des étoiles" :D
<ongolaBoy> mais les configurations diffèrent un peu suivant qu'on ait des Machines Windows ou Linux
<zsoh> .
<simplice_ndere> c'est magique cette histoire, raconte la en details STP
<ongolaBoy> à noter que c'est dans la version d'ORACLE que vous avez le support USB
<ongolaBoy> la version openSource ne permet pas d'utiliser de clé USB sur sa VM
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: je n'ai pas trop envie d'entrer dans les détails maintenant.. surtout parce que je ne me suis pas bien préparé :)
<simplice_ndere> mais ok, :(
<ongolaBoy> mais, il faut savoir que dans mon cas, je préfère transférer les documents par ssh de la VM à la machine physique ;)
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas à me casser la tête
<zsoh> Question
<ongolaBoy> on peut tenter d'installer une VM pour ceux qui veulent ou bien on peut aussi s'arrêter là... parce que je vous avoue que je n'étais pas vraiment préparé :P
<ongolaBoy> zsoh: oui, j'écoute
<zsoh> Qui prend le controle pour le port USB lorqu une cle est connectee ?
<zsoh> Je suis avec la version d'Oracle
<ongolaBoy> si la VM est la fenêtre active
<ongolaBoy> ça sera la VM qui prend le contrôle
<ongolaBoy> mais je crois que ça se règle dans les options de VBox quant à définir à quel moment le contrôle peut se faire
<zsoh> Mais si on deactive le controle USB dans la VM, meme etant active (VM), c'est la physique qui prendra le controle
<ongolaBoy> zsoh: oui, c'est à peu près cela
<ongolaBoy> je connais des gens qui ont virtualBox sur windows
<ongolaBoy> et mis un OS linux en VM
<ongolaBoy> et s'en servent pour brancher leur clé USB
<ongolaBoy> histoire de d'abord vérifier sur linux
<zsoh> C'est justement son utilite pour les virus soud windows
<ongolaBoy> mais bon, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit vraiment très "sur" et que rien ne passe sur la machine physique
<ongolaBoy> .
<IzaneFG> .
<zsoh> Je suis d'accord avec toi ongolaBoy
<zsoh> En fait une question.
<ongolaBoy> oui
<simplice_ndere> .
<zsoh> Pensez-vous que la VM peut vraiment etre "independante" de la machine physique ? QUelque soit la config d'independance qu'on peut faire..
<DjiaThink> zsoh: Non je ne pense pas
<ongolaBoy> je ne vais pas trop m'avancer dessus mais les VM sont quand même liées à la machine physique. Surtout, en prenant le cas du réseau
<tnjulius_> zsoh: non
<ongolaBoy> lorsqu'elle fonctionne en mode pot
<ongolaBoy> mode pont je voulais dire
<zsoh> Je crois que c'est NON
<zsoh> J'ai par exemple un pb materiel/graphique avec Ubuntu 10.10
<simplice_ndere> mois je pense qu'on ne pourrait parler d'independance totale tant que la VM fonctionnne sur un OS qui ne lui est pas propre
<zsoh> Mais quand je l'installe comme virtuelle dans W...s, il n'ya plus de pb
<zsoh> .
<ongolaBoy> il faut voir aussi que Vbox c'est un hyperviseur de niveau 2 comme l'a dit nacer
<ongolaBoy> il y a des hyperviseurs qui présentent l'environnement autrement
<ongolaBoy> mais il n y a jamais isolation /abstraction complète
<ongolaBoy> bon.. pour sortir de Virtualbox, il y a par exemple OpenVZ qui crée des conteners et dont les isolations, ma foi, sont très sécurisées
<zsoh> .
<DjiaThink> .
<ongolaBoy> c'est ce système de conteners que nous préférons utiliser à l'AUF
 * tnjulius_ pense qu'il vas vous quitter
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius_> le 9 national joue tout à l'heure :D
 * tnjulius_ a du chemin à faire
<tnjulius_> merci ongolaBoy pour avoir pris le relai!
<simplice_ndere> tnjulius_: ah bon
<tnjulius_> bonne soirée à tous
<simplice_ndere> tnjulius_: a+
<zsoh> on contnu avec quoi ?
<zsoh> ongolaBoy
<simplice_ndere> .
<ongolaBoy> je voulais qu'on arrête :)
<zsoh> coolll
<armand84> ok çà devient penible la fatigue commence à s'installer
<zsoh> bon je vous laisse alors
<zsoh> A+
<IzaneFG> zsoh: bonne nuit :)
<simplice_ndere> zsoh: a+
<ongolaBoy> vraiment, désolé à tous. Nous n'avons juste pas anticipé par rapport aux soucis de nacer
<DjiaThink> c'est pas grave
<DjiaThink> IzaneFG: Bonne appetit :)
 * IzaneFG la bouffe c'est par où? :D
<IzaneFG> DjiaThink: thx ;-)
<armand84> a+ bonne soirée
<simplice_ndere> see you soon
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-03
<tekaro2003> allo
<qwebirc85439> le classroom la c ou?
<qwebirc85439> ubuntu
<armand84> Oups
<acherv> ongolaBoy: salut
<acherv> Warrens: salut
<Warrens> bsr
<Warrens> cc?
<acherv> cc?????????????
<Warrens> c'est comment g veux dire
<acherv> Warrens: on est là
<acherv> et toi
<Warrens> bah... sa va
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-29
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-03-30
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: c'est le retour :)
<ongolaBoy> ?
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-25
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<indy21> 'jr
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-26
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<indy21> hi.
<indy21> j'ai un pb avec virtualbox. j'arriv pas a communiquer avec mes VM.
<ariabbas_> indy21: check network status
<ariabbas_> ongolaBoy: i need to talk about somethink whith you
<indy21> ariabbas_: je sui connecté avec meme une adresse ip.
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: ok
<ongolaBoy> indy21: quelle est la configuration réseau de tes VM ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: connectés sur un bridge interne
<ongolaBoy> tcpdump dit quoi ? , le ping .. pas de règles qui trainent ?
<septox> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: le ping ne passe pas.
<indy21> dc j'ai pas essayé le tcpdump. :D
<ongolaBoy> passe pas c'est à dire ? quelle est l'erreur que tu reçois ?
 * indy21 relance ses vm.
 * indy21 vient de trouver le pb. :-D
<indy21> merci pour votre attention.
<indy21> j'avais juste défini le bon serveur de dhcp pour le réseau privé. :P
<ongolaBoy> :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: il ne faudrait déja envoyer les "appel à témoignages" et "appel à participation"?
<ongolaBoy> je vais voir ça demain soir au plus tard..
<ongolaBoy> je trouve quand même que les gens regardent beaucoup sans rien faire ...
<ongolaBoy> il y a quand même plus de 5 personnes dans la ML :D
<ongolaBoy> mais mon dernier mail sur la release annonçait déjà les besoins ... bref.. on va avancer :)
<indy21> il y a une maladie qui sévit bcp ici : le suivisme. " faites d'abord, on voit. si c'est bon on vous suit. sinon..."
<septox> mais moi je me dis qu'on ne doit pas attendre de voir pr suivre
<septox> les choses à faire sont la et parfois bien definit : je me souahaite que les gars/filles s'engagent un peu plus (chacun a son niveau et par rapport a sa disponibilite)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-27
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<indy21> hi.
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: salut.. toujours aussi belge à ce que je vois :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy:  ah oui :). On va meme changer bientot de satellite
<simplice_ndere> est-ce que ce vendredi sera ferié chez la plupart?
<ongolaBoy> oui en principe
<indy21> pas chez moi. :-(
<simplice_ndere> indy21: humm un peu génant.
<indy21> simplice_ndere: mais ca va. on gère.
<simplice_ndere> parce que je me disais qu'on pouvait programmer une autre rencontre ce week.
<indy21> simplice_ndere: ca va etre difficile, vu k'il y a la 9ideas ce samedi : http://9ideasconference.org/
<indy21> bon nombre de personnes vont y aller.
<indy21> mai on peu toujour programmer dimanche hein...
<simplice_ndere> indy21: ok. Oui  Dimanche mais à kel heure?
<indy21> simplice_ndere: tt dépend d'abord de l'objectif de la rencontre. activité pratique ? discussion ? preparation d'activité ?
<simplice_ndere> preparation activité: release
<indy21> humm... un peu improvisé kan meme. on est mercredi hein!!! prkoi?
<simplice_ndere> c'est vrai que l'initiative est tres juste dans le temps.
 * indy21 se demande si ongolaBoy sera à la 9ideas.
<indy21> simplice_ndere: si tu a une activité particulière a soumettre, tu peu balancer dans la liste de diffusion, et on l'intègre dans les activités de la release. :-)
<simplice_ndere> en fait c'est tout à l'heure que je me suis rendu compte que vendredi sera ferié.
<simplice_ndere> indy21: c'est deja fait.
<simplice_ndere> mais c'est pas grave. En fait  je voulais voir la disponibilté pour ce vendredi.
<simplice_ndere> indy21: la 9ideas sera a Douala à ce que je vois .
<indy21> simplice_ndere:oui oui
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je ne suis pas sur d'être à la 9ideas
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-03-28
<septox> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bjr
<indy21> ongolaBoy:je voulais savoir quelle type de liaison dédiée tu utilisait avec orange à ngaoundéré et combien elle coûte.
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<indy21> simplice_ndere:hi
<simplice_ndere> indy21: alors deja pres pour le 9ideas :) !
<indy21> simplice_ndere: je risque ne pas y aller cette année. :-(
<simplice_ndere> indy21: comment ça?
<indy21> simplice_ndere: j'ai du boulot à évacuer ce week-end. mise en prod d'un serveur. le fournisseur ne veut faire ça que le week-end.
<indy21> dc ....
<indy21> simplice_ndere: on pourra peut-être se voir dc...
 * indy21 file pour 2h.
<ongolaBoy> indy21 wimax à ndéré ... ratio 1:1
<simplice_ndere> indy21: ok
<indy21> ongolaBoy:thanks pour l'info.
<septox> @ancel : tu peux lire ce qui s'est avant que tu ne te connectes en suivant le lien suivant
<septox> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/28/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<septox> ou bien pr les autres jours tu peux commencer ici http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/
<septox> et apres tu choisis le jour, et le salon #ubuntu-cm.html
<ancel> ok
<ongolaBoy> indy21: mais le must quand même c'est fibre optique de camtel à mon avis :)
<indy21> ah ca c'est sur. :-)
 * indy21 doit livrer une bataille contre des titans pour avoir ça.
<indy21> ce qui est dommage c'est le manque de culture informatique d'entreprise. la plupart on voit toujours en termes de cout mais pas en termes de services proposés
<ongolaBoy> indy21: en effet
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-03-28
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<Arsene> hi all
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-23
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-24
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<saoungoumi> slt ongolaBoy
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-25
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<saoungoumi> slt ongolaBoy
<saoungoumi> comment vas-tu?
<ongolaBoy> ça va assez bien
<ongolaBoy> et toi ?
 * ongolaBoy prépare  http://www.auf.org/bureau-afrique-centrale-et-des-grands-lacs/evenements-regionales/journee-des-formats-et-standards-ouverts/
<saoungoumi> en plaine formation de préparation à LPIC1
<abakamousa> bonjour
<abakamousa> svp j'ai un pb avec ma machine.On m'affiche le message suivant au demarrage "the system is running in low graphic mode"
<abakamousa> initialement, je ne parvenais pas à me connecter lorsque je met password. la machine revient toujours sur l'interface de connection. j'ai donc du remplacé mes fichiers gshadow et passwd par d'autre
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce qui c'est passé pour que ça affiche ce message là ?
<abakamousa> bonjour
<indy21> hi
<abakamousa>  svp j'ai ce message au démarrage : ''thé système running un los graphic mode''. que faire?
<abakamousa> svp j'ai ce message au démarrage : ''the système running in low graphic mode''. que faire?
<indy21> abakamousa: tout dépend du système installé
<saoungoumi> .
<abakamousa> ubuntu 12.04
<ariabbaS> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-26
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> besoin d'aide par ici
<saoungoumi>  svp
<saoungoumi> j'ai deux serveurs qui vienne de me lacher dans ma DMZ
<saoungoumi> allo!!
<saoungoumi> un serveur DELL P.E
<saoungoumi> sous DEBIAN 7
<saoungoumi> au demarrage
<saoungoumi> GRUB Loading
<saoungoumi> Welcome to GRUB
<saoungoumi> Error: out disk
<saoungoumi> Entering Rescue mode....
<saoungoumi> grub rescu»
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> hum.. problème matériel ?
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas vu ce que grub t'indique tu as un problème physique sur les disques
<ongolaBoy> moi je te conseillerais plutôt de chercher à sauvegarderles données et changer de disques
<ongolaBoy> car les restaurer ne va mener à rien d'intéressant
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBo1> saoungoumi: alors ? tes disques ?
<ongolaBo1> tu as lu ce que j'ai dis plus haut ?
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBo1> verdict ?
<saoungoumi> mais cela est trop radical
<saoungoumi> comme solution
<saoungoumi> il me semble c'est le secteur du disque contenant le grub qui est touché
<saoungoumi> pourquoi ne pas reinstaller le grub
<saoungoumi> en plus c'est mon miroir et mon seurveur de machines vrituelles
<ongolaBo1> ok il faut donc essayer de le réinstaller
<ongolaBo1> je dois rentrer tôt today
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> merci
<saoungoumi> j'esper pouvoir me servir de ton wiki pour mettre en replace en place mes serveur et service
<saoungoumi> ??
<saoungoumi> machine virtuell via XEN
<saoungoumi> en en place d'un WIKI
<saoungoumi> oupss
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-27
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-03-29
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-03-29
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: ah ... izane en IPv6 sur freenode :)
<IzaneFG> :)
#ubuntu-cm 2019-03-25
<cacty> .
#ubuntu-cm 2019-03-30
<coco1> .
